# ///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free shipping



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHECK OUT OUR NEW AUDI SECTION ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!*
CLICK HERE for all Updated LEDs for your Audi Car - updated with new LEDs weekly!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Our LEDs are PLUG AND PLAY / ERROR FREE *

***PLEASE NOTE** IF you do not see your model listed, contact us and we will work on SPECIAL PRICING to make you a custom set, if you help us test and review a NEW Audi LED Kit it will be FREE!!*
Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets

Interior LED Kits:
http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-leds

===========================================================
*License Plate LEDs:*

Check out our Universal LED bulbs For Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
-Compatible with-
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi A3 8P 
Audi A4 B6 B7 

And our Complete LED Housing Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
-Compatible with-
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:










===========================================================
**NEW*LED FOOTWELLS:*

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells


If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue

===========================================================
**NEW*TRUNK LED Strip - Brightest option ever:*

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro


===========================================================


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-led
> 
> 
> We are new to the vortex Audi Forums but not to the Audi LEDs. Our LED kits are installed in many Audi cars already.
> ...


What am I missing our cars already have LED interior lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> What am I missing our cars already have LED interior lights?


Some like our LED light temperature better.
Plus you get a lifetime warranty and a free trim tool kit. 

Up to the customer at the end though. :thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Some like our LED light temperature better.
> Plus you get a lifetime warranty and a free trim tool kit.
> 
> Up to the customer at the end though. :thumbup:


Do you have them for the 2013 Q5. Now that is something I might be interested in.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Do you have them for the 2013 Q5. Now that is something I might be interested in.


No, but we are looking to make a set, if you are able to help us determine what LEDs they take your set is FREE!

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All LEDs are at introductory pricing!

Get a free LED Kit if you help us create a Kit we do not have yet!

Thank you


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

And where exactly on your web site is the Audi MK 2 TT interior led kit?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> And where exactly on your web site is the Audi MK 2 TT interior led kit?


This should work:
http://www.deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

If you see an LED missing that you think you have, let us know, we will give a discount if you help us build a set just for your model, or a FREE set with FREE tools if you write a review.

Let us know
Thank you


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

I don't have LEDs in my TTRS. Where do these go? What do they look like when turned on? Do they provide ambient lighting?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gengo said:


> I don't have LEDs in my TTRS. Where do these go? What do they look like when turned on? Do they provide ambient lighting?


The LEDs will replace your current lights, they are a crisp white light temperature, just simply replace your bulbs with our LEDs, plug and play, error free and bright!

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> This should work:
> http://www.deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free


So you are saying Audi Mk1 TT led lights will work in my Audi Mk2 TT?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> So you are saying Audi Mk1 TT led lights will work in my Audi Mk2 TT?


They should, look over what you get:
(3) Front Dome
(2) Sun Visor
(1) Glove Box
(2) Trunk LED - See more at: http://www.deautokey.com/product/au...t-crisp-white-error-free#sthash.v0y4lFqa.dpuf

is there anything we are missing in that kit?

If so, we can make a custom kit for you.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

So you folks don't know, having never actually installed a set on a Audi Mk2 TT . . . you're just guessing and hoping and would like someone to purchase a set from you so that they can confirm whether the led bulbs you sell will in indeed work . . . .


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> So you folks don't know, having never actually installed a set on a Audi Mk2 TT . . . you're just guessing and hoping and would like someone to purchase a set from you so that they can confirm whether the led bulbs you sell will in indeed work . . . .


They will work as they work fine in the MK1 TT..

We tested the resistors on our LED kits to work with the VW/Audi, all models listed have been tested.

Some wrote a review, an example:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5892360-Review-deautokey-interior-LED-kit

we are going to give a discount to the person.

The question is if this is ALL the LEDs needed, then we can make a separate listing for it:
(3) Front Dome
(2) Sun Visor
(1) Glove Box
(2) Trunk LED 

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> No, but we are looking to make a set, if you are able to help us determine what LEDs they take your set is FREE!
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


Sure. What do you need? I cannot imagine this will be too difficult.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Sure. What do you need? I cannot imagine this will be too difficult.


Not at all, we sent you a Pm with details, we cannot wait to hear back from you, as soon as we do, your kit will ship, after you test it (these will work error free no issues just like every other Interior Audi LED Kit) we just want to have forum members test them as it is an unbiased view on our LEDs!

Thank you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The person who was going to test backed out, he got the amount of LEDs needed, but did not give the style of bulbs (festoon/bayonet/wedge) 
If someone wants a free LED kit and tool set, please contact us. 
Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

deAutoKey.com said:


> The person who was going to test backed out, he got the amount of LEDs needed, but did not give the style of bulbs (festoon/bayonet/wedge)
> If someone wants a free LED kit and tool set, please contact us.
> Thank you:thumbup:


 
My TTRS already has the full factory LED kit, but... 


My 2012 GTI does not. Do you have a kit for that? I can research and test if need be. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> My TTRS already has the full factory LED kit, but...
> 
> 
> My 2012 GTI does not. Do you have a kit for that? I can research and test if need be. :thumbup:


 Yes, we do: 
http://www.deAutoKey.com/product/mk6-golf-interior-set-license-plate-housing-led-combo-sale 

That is the full combo sale listing, it comes with its own license plate LED housing and you can choose any color footwell you'd like. 

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

is there a kit for a '13 Q7 TDI?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> is there a kit for a '13 Q7 TDI?


 No, but we are doing custom orders and giving HUGE discounts if you help review and get a list of bulbs needed. 

email us at [email protected] or PM us here.. We will tell you more info, many people already took advantage of this offer. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

License Plate LEDs for your Audi
--Crisp White—Plug&Play—Error Free—Lifetime Warranty
Full Housing License Plate LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
Fits:
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09 
-------------------------
License Plate LEDs(single LEDs-no housing):
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
Fits:
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B6 A4 
Audi B7 A4 
Audi C5 A6 
Audi A3 8P


----------



## jeffay (May 19, 2010)

it says license plate LEDs don't ship to Canada when I try to checkout?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jeffay said:


> it says license plate LEDs don't ship to Canada when I try to checkout?


Hi, email [email protected] -- there is a shipping charge so they will have to send you an invoice.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

I received the kit for the RS5 and its great. Great product and super fast shipping.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kerbellh said:


> I received the kit for the RS5 and its great. Great product and super fast shipping.
> 
> Thanks


:thumbup:
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Full Interior LED Kits: [DRLs/City Lights/Reverse LED also available on website]
VW:
http://www.deautokey.com/category/all-vw-led-sets-and-parts-interior-exterior
Audi:
http://deautokey.com/category/audi-led
BMW:
http://deautokey.com/category/bmw-led

-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping within the US
-Crisp White
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free
-OEM Look

Vinyls for your car - give your car a brand new look:
http://deautokey.com/category/rear-badge-steering-wheel-center-caps-vinyls

Plaid Vinyls:
http://www.deAutoKey.com/category/all-plaid-products

OEM Keys:
All Kits:
http://www.deautokey.com/category/key-fob-and-key-fob-parts

DIY:
http://www.deautokey.com/how-to-disassemble-your-key


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Do you make LED reverse lights for the Mk2 TT? I hear they need to be a specific wattage to not throw an error.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Marty said:


> Do you make LED reverse lights for the Mk2 TT? I hear they need to be a specific wattage to not throw an error.


We were in the process of testing them with a forum member, however they never got back to us for us to ship it out to them (has not logged on since, could be busy). Please msg us here or email [email protected] and we will set you up, these should not cause an error as we matched the wattage.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Marty said:


> Do you make LED reverse lights for the Mk2 TT? I hear they need to be a specific wattage to not throw an error.


I need these reverse LED lights also, I mean BRIGHT ones. For example 5-10W? I have 2013 TT RS+.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Audi RS3 said:


> I need these reverse LED lights also, I mean BRIGHT ones. For example 5-10W? I have 2013 TT RS+.


They could cause errors, we have not tested for this model. 
Let us know what type of bulbs you need and we can see what we have in stock.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up for our mailing list for exclusive offers you won't find anywhere else!
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference our LEDs make! Shop by brand and all options for your car including, reverse, brake, and headlights:

http://deautokey.com/shop-by-car-model


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget! *FREE SHIPPING ON OUR ENTIRE WEBSITE FOR ALL US ORDERS!*
www.deAutoKey.com


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Picked up some LED license plate lights for the TTS thanks to your memorial day sale. Cant wait to check them out.

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> Picked up some LED license plate lights for the TTS thanks to your memorial day sale. Cant wait to check them out.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Derek


:thumbup:

Thanks for the order, everything will be out Tuesday with a tracking #.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well......

Got the license plate lights extremely quick and they look very high quality. Purchased the set http://deautokey.com/product/audi-b8-a4-s4-tt-q5-passat-led-license-plate-housings.

Unfortunately, they do not work with my 2011 TT. They light up just fine, however throw an immediate PWM fault. I tired to code out the PWM for the license plate light via an option in the VCDS, however it still has a dash warning light. 

Any ideas?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> Well......
> 
> Got the license plate lights extremely quick and they look very high quality. Purchased the set http://deautokey.com/product/audi-b8-a4-s4-tt-q5-passat-led-license-plate-housings.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear about the issue you're having, we have to contact our lead tech to see if they have any resistors.

Please email [email protected] and they will contact you when they find out.

If we can get resistors, it will be plug and play and an easy fix.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro

​


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

No problem. Sent you guys and email. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow us on twitter for NEW LED Product updates and coupon codes, click link below:

@deAutoLED
https://twitter.com/deAutoLED



​


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

There will soon be a new and better way to browse and purchase LEDs - deAutoLED will be launching by the end of the year, like us on FB to keep up to date with progress, new exciting products, and coupon codes you cannot find anywhere else:

www.Facebook.com/deAutoLED

@deAutoLED




Thank you for the support :thumbup:​


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells

If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Signing up for our Free Vinyl is easy!



Click photo above or link below:
Click here for the free vinyl sign up!

-Like us on FB 
-Enter your information on the form that will appear after you like us on FB
-Confirm your email address and a deAutoLED vinyl will be shipped to you!

Vinyl colors: (deAuto) lettering will be a Volkswagen Candy White and the (LED) lettering will be a Brembo brake red. 

Our decals are high quality die-cut vinyl and printed on 10 year rated vinyl so you can place this on the outside of your car and enjoy them for years!
*Vinyl & logo design by vwvortex member: unctucker
Contact unctucker for all your vinyl needs: http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?773687-unctucker*


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Availability*



deAutoKey.com said:


> They could cause errors, we have not tested for this model.
> Let us know what type of bulbs you need and we can see what we have in stock.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


Can you please test one for TTRS? I want one too! 

I'm just letting u know what kind of lightbulb I need. :


Thanks,:wave:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Can you please test one for TTRS? I want one too!
> 
> I'm just letting u know what kind of lightbulb I need. :
> 
> ...


Sorry, what bulb?

Thank you


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

LED reverse light for TTRS.
THANKS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> LED reverse light for TTRS.
> THANKS


What type of bulb, and what year is your car?
:thumbup:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

2013 AUDI TTRS 2.5 t. I don't know what kind of lightbulb, I'm not an expert, I'm sure u all can help.
Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> 2013 AUDI TTRS 2.5 t. I don't know what kind of lightbulb, I'm not an expert, I'm sure u all can help.
> Thanks


We can look it up, but it is not always right, the information is all gathered from stock photos/diagrams from the car manufacture, they always say it is only a guide, and to check your car as models vary.

If you are able to remove the bulb, and take a photo of the base we can better help you get the right bulb.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We can look it up, but it is not always right, the information is all gathered from stock photos/diagrams from the car manufacture, they always say it is only a guide, and to check your car as models vary.
> 
> If you are able to remove the bulb, and take a photo of the base we can better help you get the right bulb.
> 
> Thank you:thumbup:


Hopefully some of these nice boys from the forum can or will help provide some info of what kind of REVERSE lightbulb does a 2012-2013 ttrs have. It will be cool with them LEDs Backin ' up,!
Will go to the dealership and ask them. Maybe , have it on stock, and take a picture , Send it to you. I can tell you the part no#. But I don't think that will help.



Light it up!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Hopefully some of these nice boys from the forum can or will help provide some info of what kind of REVERSE lightbulb does a 2012-2013 ttrs have. It will be cool with them LEDs Backin ' up,!
> Will go to the dealership and ask them. Maybe , have it on stock, and take a picture , Send it to you. I can tell you the part no#. But I don't think that will help.
> 
> 
> ...


if you show the base of the bulb, we can tell. Example:









:thumbup:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't have time to do any research on ttrs reverse lightbulb .
Just let me know if you have it available , or if it works without any errors , then I send the check!
Your the vendor, you should provide all the info for the consumers.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> I'm sorry I don't have time to do any research on ttrs reverse lightbulb .
> Just let me know if you have it available , or if it works without any errors , then I send the check!
> Your the vendor, you should provide all the info for the consumers.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


We have an idea due to the bulb guide we have, but with everything vw/audi does, it could vary from model to model and we always suggest a quick look to make sure, it should not be anything more than opening the trunk and removing the reverse, no tools required.

Common bulb type:
194 wedge

And we have had some very good bulbs work error free in 2014/2015 VW Models, so it should work in your car also.

Some models have to have the wires tapped though to avoid errors, it depends on your electrical system:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6908439-deAutoKey-Reverse-LED

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

If you are interested, you can purchase directly from that listing, it has your car lised:
TT - 2008-2013

Thank you


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Actuall pics*

I wen to the website, it cost $54. Shows what is included , description, quantity, picture of a car with bright reverse lights, but you never show the actual picture. Show the products your selling , maybe then I figure out if it's the right kind of light bulb I need. Pls show me the whole set for $54 . Need to see what I'm buying.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> I wen to the website, it cost $54. Shows what is included , description, quantity, picture of a car with bright reverse lights, but you never show the actual picture. Show the products your selling , maybe then I figure out if it's the right kind of light bulb I need. Pls show me the whole set for $54 . Need to see what I'm buying.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for the confusion, the LED bulb won't look the same as your regular bulb in your housing right now

We are selling a 194 bulb wedge like the listing states, so if your bulb looks like a 194 bulb wedge like the photo below, then our LED will work for your car:









What is included in this kit: 
-2 CREE LEDs 
-2 Resistors [3m tape attached for easy install] 
-2 T-taps 
See more at: http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

Some cars don't need the t-taps but we include them just in case, first try to install our LEDs without the t-taps to see if they work.

And there is an entire list of compatible cars within the listing-your car is listed, but with any car, you always want to check to be 100% certain, it takes a few seconds to see if you have a wedge bulb:
Fits but not limited to: 
A4/S4 - 2009-2013 
A5 - 2010-2013 
A6 - 2006-2013 
A7 - 2012-2013 
A8 - 2011-2013 
Allroad - 2013 
Q5 - 2009-2013 
Q7 - 2007-2013 
RS5 - 2013 
S5 - 2008-2013 
S6 - 2007-2013 
S7 - 2013 
S8 - 2013 
TT - 2008-2013 

Thank you and let us know if you have any questions.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Thanks for the info.


Thanks, let us know if you have any questions.

At the end, we will say you have 194 wedge, and there is a good chance you won't need the t-taps/resistors, but they are included just in case.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dark VW Trunks are now a thing of the past.
Due to VW poor trunk housing placement and weak incandescent bulbs, the Volkswagen has become known for their dark trunks. 









Introducing a solution:
deAutoLED.com Universal Trunk LED Strip 









Universal Trunk Strip (fits all cars):
http://deAutoKey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Trunk Strip DIY(Can be used as a guide for any trunk):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6985613-deAutoKey-LED-Bulbs-Review-DIY-MK7-GTI
Video of trunk strip: 













A. 48 Bright Crisp White or Red LEDs on a flexible strip that has a hard resin coating that is resistant to shock and damage. This is the perfect length and will fit diagonally or horizontally on any trunk.
B. Strong 3M automotive foam tape adheres to plastic or metal in your trunk without ruining the surface.
C. 3 adapters: Bayonet, festoon and wedge. This allows you to use your trunk LED strip in any car.
D. Heavy duty velcro can be used on any type of trunk carpet. 
E. Long Stealthy wire allows you to easily hide and install anywhere in your trunk.

This trunk strip will leave you with no dark spots as it evenly lights your entire trunk so you will always be able to find what you need:









This also comes in red which gives a cool unique look while having night vision properties:









Error Free | Plug & Play Installation | Lifetime Warranty | Ships Free within the US!
Email us at any time with questions: [email protected]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:

NEW - COLOR CHANGING LED TRUNK STRIP!

INTRODUCTORY PRICE:
http://deautokey.com/product/multi-color-48-led-trunk-strip-with-remote-control




Youtube video:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kobaltblauAR said:


> Finally got around to installing my PH24WY bulbs that I purchased around Thanksgiving...
> 
> Thanks for the great product!



Pickup a set of these BRIGHT BRIGHT Front turns for yourself!

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 LED footwells!

-easilychoose from over 15 colors with a click of a button
-cool effects like fade/strobe
-all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs
-no unsightly wires
-no coding, flickering or wiring required - 100% simply install!

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models










Video of these in action!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Products ship next day with a tracking # from the US!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


These work error free in ALL Audi Models EXCEPT the Q7 (we are working on a the Q7 but for now every other Audi Model with a 194/921 Reverse can enjoy this model with a 100% plug and play error free operation) - if you are not sure of your bulb please look up your bulb model here:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sales going on now, check out www.deAutoLED.com banner for latest deals!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Footwell LEDs for your Audi - see which style you need here:
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

CHOOSE FROM BRIGHT WHITE /RED OR BLUE!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright reverse LEDs must have.
(for models with 921 Bulbs)
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See why our interior LEDs are so popular!
-Fade in/out like OEM
-Clean white color temp
-WON’T stay dimly lit when your car is off
-No spotting with our lighting
-Our product has Frustration free packaging – every LED comes in an anti-static bag that is easy to open. 
-All interior LEDs are labeled for each location (we don’t simply toss the same looking LEDs in a bag and make you figure it out). Our LEDs look different for each area of your car.

www.deAutoLED.com

-Choose from red white or blue footwells
Red is one of our most popular footwell colors for good reason:
Red has great night vision properties and many studies show that it reduces anxiety and stress.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

